
Hillary Clinton’s Email Was Probably Hacked - gk1
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/07/us/hillary-clintons-email-was-probably-hacked-experts-say.html?_r=0
======
conorh
What a terrible completely information free clickbait article.

"When the F.B.I. director, James B. Comey, said on Tuesday that his
investigators had no “direct evidence” that Hillary Clinton’s email account
had been “successfully hacked,” both private experts and federal investigators
immediately understood his meaning: It very likely had been breached, but the
intruders were far too skilled to leave evidence of their work."

Or aside from the rampant speculation in this article it could also mean just
what he said!

